# Rear Struts for 2012 LTz



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Only the front end has struts......the rear end uses conventional shocks.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sport suspension is slightly lower and firmer. Springs are different on those vs the LS/1LT. L








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Alexis32497 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to see if anybody could help me find a pair of replacement rear struts for a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTz. About a month ago I bought a front complete strut assembly kit from CARID.com (UNITY® 2-11881-11882-001). I was skeptical about getting these struts due to the lack of information on the website regarding whether or not it contained the sport suspension. After contacting CarID and the manufacturer I confirmed that it did contained the sport suspension (Well that's what I was told). Now I am looking to replace my rear struts, but cannot seem to find any with the sport suspension, the only one I found was the Bilstein B8, but everywhere I check it says "Unavailable until further notice". I am mainly looking for a replacement and not a huge upgrade, something of OEM quality.
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Robby is right and the B8's are worth the wait!

Don;t forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze Hi, I am looking to see if anybody could help me find a pair of replacement rear struts for a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTz. About a month ago I bought a front complete strut assembly kit from CARID.com (UNITY® 2-11881-11882-001). I was skeptical about getting these struts due to the lack of information on the website regarding whether or not it contained the sport suspension. After contacting CarID and the manufacturer I confirmed that it did contained the sport suspension (Well that's what I was told). Now I am looking to replace my rear struts, but cannot seem to find any with the sport suspension, the only one I found was the Bilstein B8, but everywhere I check it says "Unavailable until further notice". I am mainly looking for a replacement and not a huge upgrade, something of OEM quality. Also, does anybody know the difference between the standard and sport suspension? Why do I necessarily need to get the struts with the sport suspension? I apologize if I'm throwing a lot in here, is just I've really had difficulties finding the replacements to those specifications. Thank you in advance. [/QUOTE]"]here.


----------



## Alexis32497 (May 29, 2014)

Thank you all, it really helped out.


----------

